# GTO 04-06 HSV VX Taillights w/ Harness FS or Trade



## ENUF PWR (Sep 25, 2009)

Picke up a set of VX HSV Tails from down under. Comes with VX harness. Nice Addition to the 04 05 06 GTO. More ove a european look IMO. Would like $250 shipped (depending on location) or trade for:

06 OEM Tails 
Rear Bumper Valence (GTO Logo) Or Morano Blank
Koni Shocks / Pedders / Lovells (Front or rear) Pair
Front Radius Rod Bushings
Headers

Let Me Know!










How they look on PBM









Spice Red


----------

